# Problemi da remoto con proftpd

## supa_

ho recentemente configurato un server ftp con proftpd installato dal portage, se lo avvio da locale non ho problemi ma se qualcuno entra da remoto il server si comporta in questo modo:

```

Connected to 151.46.101.76.

220 ProFTPD 1.2.10 Server (ProFTPD Default Installation) [192.168.1.4]

Name (151.46.101.76:root): USER

331 Password required for USER.

Password:

230 User USER logged in.

Remote system type is UNIX.

Using binary mode to transfer files.

ftp> ls

229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||39791|)

500 Illegal EPRT command

500 Illegal PORT command

421 Service not available, remote server timed out. Connection closed

ftp>
```

dove puo essere il problema?

thx

----------

## Peach

i log che dicono?

----------

## supa_

non ho log :S, devo configurare il syslog per averli?

----------

## Peach

 *supa_ wrote:*   

> non ho log :S, devo configurare il syslog per averli?

 

beh al massimo proftpd, anche se penso che di default dovrebbe dare in output su /var/log/messages prova a vedere

----------

## battistis

 *supa_ wrote:*   

> non ho log :S, devo configurare il syslog per averli?

 

nel proftpd.conf:

# It's better for debug to create log files  :Wink: 

ExtendedLog                     /var/log/ftp_proftpd.log

TransferLog                      /var/log/ftp_xfer.log

SystemLog                       /var/log/ftp_syslog.log

----------

## Manuelixm

Potrebbe essere un problema dovuto al firewall che blocca delle porte, se non erro in proftp puoi settare un range di porte su cui far passare i dati.

In locale da quello che vedo funziona correttamente.

----------

## battistis

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere un problema dovuto al firewall che blocca delle porte, se non erro in proftp puoi settare un range di porte su cui far passare i dati.
> 
> In locale da quello che vedo funziona correttamente.

 

PassivePorts                    65000 65534

il range lo decidi tu in base al numero di connessioni di trasferimento dati che occorrono per il tuo ftp

dovrebbero aprirsi dinamicamente tramite il modulo

ip_conntrack_ftp

e

ip_nat_ftp se l'ftp è nattato dietro il firewall

verifica di averli caricati con lsmod

in realtà con tls io le ho dovute aprire tutte  verso l'esterno  :Sad: 

cmq. tutte le direttive si trovano in questa ottima doc

http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/configuration_full.html

proftpd+tls+porte  passive

il mio incubo nn ancora risolto   :Confused: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3982661.html#3982661

mi sa che passo a vftsd

----------

## Manuelixm

Dovrebbero aprirsi, ma dipende come è configurato il firewall tra lan/dmz e wan.

----------

## battistis

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Dovrebbero aprirsi, ma dipende come è configurato il firewall tra lan/dmz e wan.

 

uso shorewall se hai un po' di tempo di posto la conf

----------

## lucapost

hai creato la directory /home/ftp con i giusti permessi?

la mia è così:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ ll /home/ |grep ftp

drwxr-xr-x  3 ftp      users 4096 2007-03-26 15:18 ftp
```

----------

## battistis

si, non è un problema di cartelle, anzi ho anche creato uno script che mi ripristina i permessi ad hoc

il problema è a priori

ovvero quando il client cerca di connettersi ad una porta passiva (comando PORT)

dal log del firewall i pacchetti diretti alle p.passive vengono droppati

mentre se tolgo il firewall funziona tutto

esattamente come supa_

 *supa_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

----------

